# Never give up



## shamoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Went out on a little excursion this afternoon, I hit this remote pond(51 miles from home & in the heart of farmland)) that I fished last week from a boat(8 hrs of fishing 1 dink), fishing from the boat ramp I managed to get 4 keepers, it was getting to be around 3 O'clock I wanted to hit the other side of the pond(split down the middle by a narrow winding road), I walked down and hopped the guardrail, made a couple cast to the edges of the lilly pads and got one keeper, I noticed a swirl out in the middle of the pond, made a cast and that distinct thump was felt, set the hook and and the fight was on, after 5 minutes of line dragging I finally got her in, a nice 5lb 8oz. bass, thats what the scale said(weighed her twice). The weapon of choice was a 4" Senko, warermelon blk/red flake, gammy 2/0 ewg hook, on 6 lb Berkley Trilene XL. I will post the pictures when I get my computer back. :mrgreen:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 14, 2008)

congrats nice fish


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice catch, and way to stick it out. It can be pretty tough to continue fishing hard while not catching much. Nice job, that is a hog bass, I can't wait to see the pics =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats, and can't wait to see the pics! 8)


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2008)

Good job sir! =D>


----------



## mtnman (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 15, 2008)

Good job Mr. Shamoo

I was wondering where you have been - I guess you are pounding those NJ ponds!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 15, 2008)

I was thinking what took you so long to catch that fish, and then I read 6lb line :shock: Good job catching a pig on light line!


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool, way to stay


----------



## Nickk (Aug 15, 2008)

Very cool!

I'm dying to see the pics.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good day. Cant wait to see the big boy of the day, that musta been a nice fight on 6lb test


----------



## Zum (Aug 15, 2008)

You are a diehard fisherman,when you drive 51miles to a pond that you caught "1 dink in 8hrs"from a boat.
Way to show them fish whose boss...nice catching


----------



## bcritch (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice job Mr. Shamoo. I can't wait to see the pics. You can use my computer to post the pics if you want.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 20, 2008)

Here you go Mr. Shamoo


----------



## slim357 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice fish =D>


----------



## shamoo (Aug 21, 2008)

The first picture looks like I used a cardboard cutout of a bass.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 21, 2008)

The pictures were worth the wait, that is a huge chunk. Nice catch =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 22, 2008)

congrats again .nice chunk :lol:


----------



## switchback (Aug 24, 2008)

Great fish!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice Hawg!


----------

